# Doors



## gav (12 Apr 2005)

Having just started out in woodworking as a hobby my first job was to create a space for doing this. So I recently built a garage for the task.

Rather than fit a conventional up and over door I thought it would be more appropriate to make some wooden doors and it would be a good early project to try.

Here are some pics of my efforts, I hope they post ok only I've not posted images before and I couldn't find the advise topic.

The timber waiting to be worked on (hammer) 







The inside view






The outside view


----------



## Chris Knight (12 Apr 2005)

Gav,

They look great in the small pictures but have you got any bigger ones?


----------



## gav (12 Apr 2005)

Chris,

I'm still only on conventional film so I scanned these in on the works scanner to be able to post them. I could probably scan them again at a higher resolution when next at work.

Gav


----------



## SimonA (13 Apr 2005)

Very 'swish' Gav.......Nice first project.....I see you've sneeked in a gloat with the Scheppach tablesaw too.... :lol: 

Simon


----------



## Mcluma (13 Apr 2005)

Very nice Gav,

I always liked those wooden doors better then that cheap metal/polyester ones

They also have a better isolation value and look much better. 

McLuma


----------



## gidon (13 Apr 2005)

Gav - looks like an excellent job. Would love to see the pics a little bigger too if at all possible.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## tim (13 Apr 2005)

Very nice - I'm planning on building some for my garage this summer. Your photos have given me a further incentive to get on to it.

Well done - as the others said - some bigger photos woudl be good if poss.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## gav (14 Apr 2005)

Some bigger pictures.



> I see you've sneeked in a gloat with the Scheppach tablesaw too....


Been watching the gloat format for a while before joining the forum so it slipped in. 
















Gav

[/quote]


----------



## Waka (14 Apr 2005)

Gav

Vey very nice doors, as you say much better that the overhead ones.


----------



## Chris Knight (14 Apr 2005)

Gav,
Thanks for the pix - great doors! You would have fitted in with the correct gloat format in the halcyon days of yore but a certain Philly kind of changed the rules.. :shock:

(The watchword now is IYGIFI == "If you've got it, flaunt it!"


----------



## Philly (14 Apr 2005)

Gav
Nice work on the doors-and congrats on "getting" the gloatage action just right! :wink: 
Chris
It was your 'shave collection that put me over the edge :lol: :^o 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## CYC (15 Apr 2005)

Hey Gav, Nice doors and finish.

On the first picture, it looks like you are building the cabinet "à la Norm" :norm: isn't it?


----------



## gav (15 Apr 2005)

Yes the cabinets are "a la Norm" from the garage workshop episode. I have to confess to being a bit of a Norm fan and it was watching him that encouraged me to take up woodworking, something I'd wanted to do for some years. 

Gav


----------



## gidon (15 Apr 2005)

Thanks for the larger pics Gav - very nicely done!
And no need to be ashamed of being a Norm fan!
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Charley (15 Apr 2005)

Great doors Gav =D> and a nice scheppach gloat as well :tool:


----------



## tx2man (15 Apr 2005)

Great doors Gav.

There are plenty of Norm fans around here  
How long did the doors take to make?

TX


----------



## tx2man (15 Apr 2005)

I wrote


> There are plenty of Norm fans around here



I don't mean they're all at my house :shock: 

TX


----------

